# Possible new detailing studio



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

Hi all went and had a look at this place today, not sure if its big enough?

looks big enough for two cars










any layout ideas??

any comments welcome

seems cheap at £220 a month


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thats a pretty good price.. layout wise..
some cupboards or shelfs on the back wall for bottled products, with bigger/bulk products stored upstairs..

decen't lighting rigs on the walls/ceiling, Halides, halogens, daylight tubes ect.

desk with a computer ect upstairs to do the admin side of it..

could even build shelfs under the stairs to maximise storage in the probably unused space..


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

There are exactly same units in Wokingham & Reading that i went to see and few available are smaller than that but landlords wouldn’t allow water/chemicals around


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> thats a pretty good price.. layout wise..
> some cupboards or shelfs on the back wall for bottled products, with bigger/bulk products stored upstairs..
> 
> decen't lighting rigs on the walls/ceiling, Halides, halogens, daylight tubes ect.
> ...


definatly more lighting and shelving, was also thinking of sofa and tv with xbox for waiting customers, and mybe some display cabinets?

thought about putting the compressor under the stairs?


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

kordun said:


> There are exactly same units in Wokingham & Reading that i went to see and few available are smaller than that but landlords wouldn't allow water/chemicals around


these are in cheltenham and the landlords seemed not to bothered about water and chemicals. :thumb:


----------



## dazzyb (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks good to me. Wish I had somewhere like tht


----------



## James01 (Dec 30, 2011)

> definatly more lighting and shelving, was also thinking of sofa and tv with xbox for waiting customers, and mybe some display cabinets?
> 
> thought about putting the compressor under the stairs?


sounds good to me


----------



## ianFRST (Sep 19, 2006)

looks perfect to me. especially if you dont need to store cars


----------



## PrestigeChris (Nov 17, 2009)

220 is a bargain! whats the sq ft?


----------



## Driftland Liaison (Sep 17, 2009)

At that price i would be snapping the place up, mind and count for rates etc :thumb:


----------



## kordun (Sep 4, 2010)

that is around £350 in Reading + £200 rates. no toilets or runing water inside
there is a comunal kitchen & toilet for 45 units to share
size 400-600 sq ft


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Wow great space for the money snap there hands of if all in order good luck


----------



## jimbo1 (Nov 24, 2007)

yeah, neat looking unit and a decent rate as well.


----------



## EAN8 (Apr 15, 2011)

What website did you find that on.
Great price think you should get it 

Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


----------



## Lupostef (Nov 20, 2011)

Looks tip top mate, at a very reasonable price aswell .


----------



## mickpsu (Jan 2, 2012)

Trucksy said:


> these are in cheltenham and the landlords seemed not to bothered about water and chemicals. :thumb:


Where abouts in Cheltenham? I live in Cheltenham.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

Trucksy said:


> definatly more lighting and shelving, was also thinking of sofa and tv with xbox for waiting customers, and mybe some display cabinets?
> 
> thought about putting the compressor under the stairs?


compressor understairs a good idea.. possibly box it in so its not seen.. just have a cable reel on the outside of the box..

as for sofa tv ect.. imo its not worth it..
unless your valeting then the customers aren't going to hang around for the 6+ hours it takes to do a proper new car protection.. never mind the 3-5 days to do a proper full detail lol


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

has this got a toilet?

i know its not a massive thing but you will need somewhere to pee and wash your hands.

what would your plan be to put in a toilet etc?


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

mickpsu said:


> Where abouts in Cheltenham? I live in Cheltenham.


behind the range on the tewkesbury road

where abouts in chelt you from?


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

CraigQQ said:


> compressor understairs a good idea.. possibly box it in so its not seen.. just have a cable reel on the outside of the box..
> 
> as for sofa tv ect.. imo its not worth it..
> unless your valeting then the customers aren't going to hang around for the 6+ hours it takes to do a proper new car protection.. never mind the 3-5 days to do a proper full detail lol


good points mate.

looking at retractable air lines using the mez to get air pipe to the other side
:thumb:


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

20vKarlos said:


> has this got a toilet?
> 
> i know its not a massive thing but you will need somewhere to pee and wash your hands.
> 
> what would your plan be to put in a toilet etc?


comunal showers and toilets on site.


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

EAN8 said:


> What website did you find that on.
> Great price think you should get it
> 
> Sent from my GT-I9000 using Tapatalk


here: 
http://www.novaloca.com/property-details/31859?search=true#


----------



## PaulN (Jan 17, 2008)

Looks perfect I would possibly look about getting a chemical loo fitted and wash basin.

Has it got running water? You could be stuck a little with out it lol. Maybe look at rain water collection too it would bother the landlord and might save a few quid.

BTW really double check the washing lark around units, get it in writting as you could find someone complaining on your first day.

Cheers

PaulN


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

only problem with communal toilet, you will have to lock the unit up everytime you need to pee or wash your hands..

can't be leaving the unit unlocked with expensive cars and equipment inside.


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

went for a more detailed viewing with the landlord today and hes upped the price to £660 a month!!!!

estate agent got the wrong details......... F**K**G B**L*X

so the serch continues.....

found this one









more money but lots more space

£585 a month
996 sq ft
workshop offices and facilities :thumb:

arranging a viewing :thumb:


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

looks good.. other than a bent pillar LOL


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

That did seem awfully cheap initially lol


----------



## Trucksy (Jul 17, 2011)

stangalang said:


> That did seem awfully cheap initially lol


if it sounds to good to be true it usually is..............

:lol:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

I feel your pain. Have been looking for somewhere similar for a while, or perhaps smaller. Somewhere to store my car with space for a second and some office space for the missus. The first would have been ideal. I even thought about getting a movable ramp and opening it up to local members who have nowhere at home to work so they had a dry or shaded space to sort their own vehicles out, for some beer tokens to help with the storage costs. But it's just not viable really


----------



## mickpsu (Jan 2, 2012)

Trucksy said:


> behind the range on the tewkesbury road
> 
> where abouts in chelt you from?


I now live in Churchdown but work in Cheltenham for a business on the Tewkesbury Road next to the Lexus garage.


----------



## robrobc (Sep 8, 2008)

Trucksy said:


> went for a more detailed viewing with the landlord today and hes upped the price to £660 a month!!!!
> 
> estate agent got the wrong details......... F**K**G B**L*X
> 
> ...


Do not take the monthly rental as gospel. The market is difficult at present and many landlords would rather have some income than no income.

I would start at 75% of stated figure and go up to 85%maximum.

Be strong and you never know what you may achieve.

Rob


----------

